# INTP or ISFJ?



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

Today I took 2 different personality tests. On the first I got INTP and on the second I got ISFJ. I've been an INTP for a while, and ISFJ is completely new. But reading about both of them, I relate very much to both. Now I'm confused and don't know which one I am.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

Sunshine Girl said:


> Today I took 2 different personality tests. On the first I got INTP and on the second I got ISFJ. I've been an INTP for a while, and ISFJ is completely new. But reading about both of them, I relate very much to both. Now I'm confused and don't know which one I am.


INTP is TiNeSiFe
ISFJ is SiFeTiNe

same functions, but different order. are you "warm" when around others, or do you try to "fit in".


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

It will help a lot here to determine perceiving function, so I have a hypothetical situation for you.

I put a pencil in front of you, and ask you to make observations on it. What observations would you make?


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

phantom_cat: ohh. ok. That makes sense. I'd say I try more to fit in.

Owfin: I'd probably make an observation about how sharp the lead is or how worn down the eraser is or if it's beat up, something about the condition of the pencil?


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, these two types are often very similar to each other in their outlooks and whatnot, since they share all of the same cognitive functions in a very similar order (INTPs: TiNeSiFe & ISFJs: SiFeTiNe), and if they both have similar interests, they can be a very compatible type pairing (most of my INTP twin sister's closest friends have been ISFJs, and, in general, they both tend to enjoy each others tertiary functions quite often). I think this points to INTP though:



> phantom_cat: ohh. ok. That makes sense. I'd say I try more to fit in.


This points to inferior Fe, while Fe auxes tend to try to be warm, since they have a stronger command of Fe (aux. position).


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Sunshine Girl said:


> Owfin: I'd probably make an observation about how sharp the lead is or how worn down the eraser is or if it's beat up, something about the condition of the pencil?


Hmm, interesting. That answer suggests more Se to me. You overall appear to be an ISTP.

The example was created by somebody on another thread. My response as a Si dominant (and ISFJ is a Si dominant) was:



> "Well, for starters, I only use regular pencils. The mechanical ones always break. I don't even put much pressure on them-but I digress. I also have this thing for soft erasers. Now I use a dedicated eraser, because I went through the other ones too fast. Umm... Yeah, I think that's about it. *moment* Wait! I always sharpen pencils a lot. It makes my writing more readable, I find. Not that it is very readable anyways, but blunt pencils make the problem much worse. I've been told by my sister that I write like a boy. I think that gender doesn't matter for writing style. I don't think your handwriting says anything about your personality, to be honest..."


When I hit on each subject, I had almost a mental list of my thoughts on it.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

do you use Si or Ti the most as your dominant function, that would pretty much sort it out for you as a toss up between the 2. Maybe you're the INTP, but check it out and see what you know you use the most of:

Ti - INTROVERTED THINKING 
Analyzing, categorizing, and evaluating according to principles.
Introverted Thinking often involves finding just the right word to clearly express an idea concisely, crisply, and to the point. Using introverted Thinking is like having an internal sense of the essential qualities of something, noticing the fine distinctions that make it what it is and then naming it. It also involves an internal reasoning process of deriving subcategories of classes and sub-principles of general principles. These can then be used in problem solving, analysis, and refining of a product or an idea. This process is evidenced in behaviors like taking things or ideas apart to figure out how they work. The analysis involves looking at different sides of an issue and seeing where there is inconsistency. In so doing, we search for a “leverage point” that will fix problems with the least amount of effort or damage to the system. We engage in this process when we notice logical inconsistencies between statements and frameworks, using a model to evaluate the likely accuracy of what’s observed. 

Si - INTROVERTED SENSING
Reviewing and recalling past experiences and seeking detailed data.
Introverted Sensing often involves storing data and information, then comparing and contrasting the current situation with similar ones. The immediate experience or words are instantly linked with the prior experiences, and we register a similarity or a difference—for example, noticing that some food doesn’t taste the same or is saltier than it usually is. Introverted Sensing is also operating when we see someone who reminds us of someone else. Sometimes a feeling associated with the recalled image comes into our awareness along with the information itself. Then the image can be so strong, our body responds as if reliving the experience. The process also involves reviewing the past to draw on the lessons of history, hindsight, and experience. With introverted Sensing, there is often great attention to detail and getting a clear picture of goals and objectives and what is to happen. There can be a oneness with ageless customs that help sustain civilization and culture and protect what is known and long-lasting, even while what is reliable changes.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

From looking through a few of your comments, I'd lean slightly toward ISFJ between the two. Though I can easily see how you'd fit in with INTP's. Perhaps taking this would help?


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

Dreamer: Going by your post, I'd say Si is _more_ me, though I do a lot of Ti.

Revenant: That quiz also says I'm an ISFJ.

So here's what I'm going to say. If I'm in a good mood and I'm comfortable with the situation, I'm a nice little ISFJ. If I'm in a bad mood or uncomfortable, I'm become a more cold and closed off INTP.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

*strikes ISTP out*

Hm... I can definitely see ISFJ. Especially with your response that you feel like you do Ti some of the time. Also the fact that you are in a good mood links up with familiarity and comfort with the situation.


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

Owfin said:


> *strikes ISTP out*
> 
> Hm... I can definitely see ISFJ. Especially with your response that you feel like you do Ti some of the time. Also the fact that you are in a good mood links up with familiarity and comfort with the situation.


I think the very first time I took the test a couple years ago I was an ISTP, but I haven't gotten that in a long time.
It seems to change quite a bit. I've gone from very ISTP, to INTJ, to INTP, to ISFJ. hm.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Sunshine Girl said:


> Dreamer: Going by your post, I'd say Si is _more_ me, though I do a lot of Ti.
> 
> Revenant: That quiz also says I'm an ISFJ.
> 
> So here's what I'm going to say. If I'm in a good mood and I'm comfortable with the situation, I'm a nice little ISFJ. If I'm in a bad mood or uncomfortable, I'm become a more cold and closed off INTP.


Ok, here is the eruption of the inferior function of Ne in an ISFJ when under stress it is used disfunctionally: http://personalitycafe.com/isfj-articles/78380-recognizing-inferior-function-isfj.html


The inferior function of INTP is Fe (which also under stress is used disfunctionally), which also means INTP's don't understand the description of Fi that well. As Fi is the shadow function of the inferior function Fe, Fi is then known as the devilish function in the INTP. For the ISFJ, being that the inferior function is Ne, then Ni is the devilish function in an ISFJ, and thus the ISFJ will not really comprehend what Ni means when they read the descriptions of Ni. It seems that whatever devilish function each type has, that is the function that that type cannot really comprehend the description of, check it out...

you can see more of the cognitive functions at Understanding the Eight Jungian Cognitive Processes / Eight Functions Attitudes

ISFJ Ni Devilish Function:

INTROVERTED INTUITING
Foreseeing implications, transformations, and likely effects.
Introverted iNtuiting involves synthesizing the seemingly paradoxical or contradictory, which takes understanding to a new level. Using this process, we can have moments when completely new, unimagined realizations come to us. A disengagement from interactions in the room occurs, followed by a sudden “Aha!” or “That’s it!” The sense of the future and the realizations that come from introverted iNtuiting have a sureness and an imperative quality that seem to demand action and help us stay focused on fulfilling our vision or dream of how things will be in the future. Using this process, we might rely on a focal device or symbolic action to predict, enlighten, or transform. We could find ourselves laying out how the future will unfold based on unseen trends and telling signs. This process can involve working out complex concepts or systems of thinking or conceiving of symbolic or novel ways to understand things that are universal. It can lead to creating transcendent experiences or solutions.


INTP Fi Devilish Function:

INTROVERTED FEELING
Valuing and considering importance, beliefs, and worth.
It is often hard to assign words to the values used to make introverted Feeling judgments since they are often associated with images, feeling tones, and gut reactions more than words. As a cognitive process, it often serves as a filter for information that matches what is valued, wanted, or worth believing in. There can be a continual weighing of the situational worth or importance of everything and a patient balancing of the core issues of peace and conflict in life’s situations. We engage in the process of introverted Feeling when a value is compromised and we think, “Sometimes, some things just have to be said.” On the other hand, most of the time this process works “in private” and is expressed through actions. It helps us know when people are being fake or insincere or if they are basically good. It is like having an internal sense of the “essence” of a person or a project and reading fine distinctions among feeling tones. 



As an ISFJ, Fi is your shadow function of Fe, Fe is your secondary function, so you are weaker in Fi but should at least understand what the explanation means better rather than the lesser understanding of the devilish function of Ni.

If you were an INTP, Ni would be the shadow function of Ne, Ne is secondary, so same think, you would then understand the explanation of Ni but it is a weak function in you, but you would not really understand the meaning of the devilish function of Fi in INTP's.

Looking at your avatar, i wanted to mention this before, but i held off, so i'll mention it now... what strikes me about your avatar is the feeling of nostalgia and sentiment i get from it, like strong Si. What confused me was why the head is cut off and on a table with the middle shaved leading to a star on the back of the head?? Could you explain more to me about your avatar, and could it be you use it because you are maybe under stress/depressed and it is your eruption of your inferior function of Ne that makes you choose the avatar like that?? i would love to know...


----------

